# Heron



## JamieCoxx (Sep 7, 2021)

Caught this one sitting at the beach.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 7, 2021)

-

That is a very cool shot of a Heron     , Jamie!


----------



## JamieCoxx (Sep 7, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> That is a very cool shot of a Heron     , Jamie, but not a Crane!


You are absolutely right, thanks.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 8, 2021)

Nice shot, I like the colors a lot.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 8, 2021)

Nice shot!


----------



## JamieCoxx (Sep 8, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot, I like the colors a lot.


Thank you


----------



## JamieCoxx (Sep 8, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shot!


Thank you


----------



## Susan Will (Sep 8, 2021)

Very nice!


----------

